# Bums Making a Mess All Over the City



## Dameon (Feb 25, 2011)

Me and my girlfriend have started a band (well, right now, a duo). Just banjo and guitar right now (and some pennywhistle), but we're hoping to pick up a washboard and a wash bucket bass sometime soon, and perhaps some people to play them. We play a fusion of traditional Appalachian music, old-time folk, country, and Irish. And yes, the band name is Bums Making a Mess All Over the City.
We can be found on Facebook here:
Bums Making a Mess All Over the City | Facebook
You can listen to some (low quality) mp3s of us on the Facebook, or at the following links:
Big Rock Candy Mountain
Country Heroes
Pretty Polly


----------

